# 10.0.10586.11



## Opus Dei (Nov 20, 2015)

Lets begin with new build on this thread.


----------



## qzem (Nov 20, 2015)

I must say I am a little bit disappointed, if this is really suppose to be RTM build. There are still some settings in phone that have windows phone 8.1 look, which is really shame. And the most annoying thing is that I can't update Lumia apps, Here apps, and even system core apps that are part of Settings like motion data, network services, etc. And I don't find glance screen options any where in Settings.


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 20, 2015)

I do clean install and Im stuck on windows logo screen. It just keep restarting. 

Lool

Will try hard reset now...


----------



## qzem (Nov 20, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> I do clean install and Im stuck on windows logo screen. It just keep restarting.
> 
> Lool

Click to collapse



Microsoft is really making it hard to like them


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can't Unlock build 10.0.10586.11 with VCReg or Root tool after Hard Reset.


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 20, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> Can't Unlock build 10.0.10586.11 with VCReg or Root tool after Hard Reset.

Click to collapse



Oh my gosh! D:
Thanks for reporting this! :good:

EDIT: No, it still works!


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2015)

qzem said:


> I must say I am a little bit disappointed, if this is really suppose to be RTM build. There are still some settings in phone that have windows phone 8.1 look, which is really shame. And the most annoying thing is that I can't update Lumia apps, Here apps, and even system core apps that are part of Settings like motion data, network services, etc. And I don't find glance screen options any where in Settings.

Click to collapse



Look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...x-fix-0x803f8006-error-regedit-nokia-t3252827


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok, after hard reset, everything is well. Only APKTOWIN still wont work. I hate this situation...I really want to use some apk's.


----------



## qzem (Nov 21, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...x-fix-0x803f8006-error-regedit-nokia-t3252827

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up. It is interesting that I had empty values for OEMID and SCMID. I first tryed with only entering Nokia at oemid, and it looks like everything updated sucesfully. But it is strange that all system apps in Settings under Extras are still looking like in Windows phone 8.1, like glance screen, motion data, etc. Is there a way to update this or microsoft didn't make those app for W10M yet?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Splitxs (Nov 21, 2015)

In my phone this build have a battery drain effect, i feel like it take less to get 0%. Do you know how to fix this?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine take 2 days to drain. XL.


----------



## Splitxs (Nov 21, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Mine take 2 days to drain. XL.

Click to collapse



Should i hard reset? Even idle the phone take a lot of battery, probably an app?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2015)

Look for battery saver, battery use.


----------



## Splitxs (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok, some rare bug happen.  i have bluetooth headphones, so i try to pair with my phone and i discover the bluetooth was enabled but in notification center looks like its disabled. That mean the bluetooth was enabled the whole time.


----------



## flips13 (Nov 21, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> Ok, after hard reset, everything is well. Only APKTOWIN still wont work. I hate this situation...I really want to use some apk's.

Click to collapse



And it won't work in future, cuz MS cut off apk's support. They freeze Astoria or have canceled it.


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 22, 2015)

flips13 said:


> And it won't work in future, cuz MS cut off apk's support. They freeze Astoria or have canceled it.

Click to collapse



Ok, but please explain me what ver. I must use to manage to install android apk's. What ver.(build) of WP10 and how to do that. With Insider I use only latest one witch is incompatible with Astoria. I read that people use other builds but I don't know how to ...But ofc, only stable. If you know, pls guide me somewhere... 

Thanks


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 22, 2015)

Splitxs said:


> Ok, some rare bug happen.  i have bluetooth headphones, so i try to pair with my phone and i discover the bluetooth was enabled but in notification center looks like its disabled. That mean the bluetooth was enabled the whole time.

Click to collapse



Disable NFC. 
I disabled feedback, i dont have internet to vaste...


----------



## flips13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> Ok, but please explain me what ver. I must use to manage to install android apk's. What ver.(build) of WP10 and how to do that. With Insider I use only latest one witch is incompatible with Astoria. I read that people use other builds but I don't know how to ...But ofc, only stable. If you know, pls guide me somewhere...
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Last build with Astoria runtime is 10536, as I remember.
Check this theme. Maybe it will be useful for you. I haven't tried that, what mentioned there.
And of course, be careful and you are doing all at your own risk.


----------



## myrcello (Nov 22, 2015)

Is it true that L950 & L950XL is with the build 10586? 

I don't think this is appropriate yet


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2015)

AshleyT said:


> Oh my gosh! D:
> Thanks for reporting this! :good:
> 
> EDIT: No, it still works!

Click to collapse



unlocking still works.?? r u sure.?? by which apps.??


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 22, 2015)

Interopunlock? Root tool.


----------



## Ranomez (Nov 23, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Interopunlock? Root tool.

Click to collapse



Mind me asking but how did you manage to deploy xap files on the last 2 builds, I did read that it works using WPPT but for me it does not, when I try to connect to device it just gives an error?
Is there a special version of WPPT or some other special requirement (like having VS2015 installed, cause I have VS2013)?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 23, 2015)

You hace read this *** UPDATE : Microsoft Blocked OEM_CUSTOM Capability. So, No More Interop Unlock on Build 10.0.10586***

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62317219&postcount=1


----------



## Ranomez (Nov 24, 2015)

So I finally figured it out...for anyone else that is just as confused as me as to how to deploy xap applications on 10581/10586 you need to: disconnect phone from PC, switch to Sideload mode (NOT Developer Mode), connect phone to PC, open WPPT, connect to Device, now it will connect without giving any errors but you can only deploy xap's with normal capabilities so to be able to deploy Root Tool and then other interop unlock apps you need to: with the device still connected to the PC and in WPPT go on the phone and switch from Sideload Mode to Developer Mode.
Unfortunately WPPT can not connect if the device is already in Developer Mode so each and every time you want to deploy some apps with special capabilities you have to do this exact process all over again.


----------

